
Possible patent troll suing duo, vasco and more - chayesfss
http://www.microcapdaily.com/the-exciting-rise-on-strikeforce-technologies-incotcmktssfor/118225/
======
chayesfss
Looks like they own some patents involving mobile push security or something.
Companies targeted involve gemalto, duo, vasco, secureauth, entrust, centrify
and trustwave. Do people actually realize big paydays from these types of
lawsuits?

